# Medium Grey or Charcoal Suit?



## Cheapskate (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in need of replacing my one grey suit and wanted to get people's opinion about which shade offers the most 'utility'. Thanks to help on my last post, I'm going to stick with Jeff at WOA and pick up two Daniele suits, one and one grey.

The question is which shade of grey do I go with? I'm looking at this , but should I go with something darker in more of a charcoal shade like ? Since it will be my only grey suit, at least for now, is one color better than the other for routine wear, or is it stictly personal preference? I do like wearing my walnut colored Strand AEs with my old grey suit (which is closer to the medium grey above), and is that not as flattering with the darker charcoal?

Sorry this may be another lame question on my part, but you guys have all been so helpful I figured why not!

Tom


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's primarily a matter of personal preference - which you like better, on you and in conjuntion with the shirts, ties, etc. you like.

In terms of utility, I suppose - given that you also have, or will have, a navy suit - the lighter grey might be preferable. It's a bit more different from the navy, both in terms of the value (_i.e._ darkness, independent of hue) and perception of formailty. That's a pretty fine point, though, and I'd more likely just go with the one I liked better.

Perhaps just me, but I also think the lighter one would go better with walnut (light brown) shoes. To my (imaginary) eye, there'd be more contrast than I like with the charcoal grey - but some people embrace contrast, so it all comes back to personal taste in the end.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I think Starch has it spot-on.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll generally agree with the comments made. Although some may urge the charcoal as being more appropriate for a few occasions (such as funerals), I think a mid-grey works perfectly well in America for those situations. More relevant, IMO, is whether you look better in charcoal or mid-grey. Most men look at least acceptable in both, but if you have very fair skin and light hair, charcoal may be somewhat overpowering. Ditto the comments re light shoes - mid-grey will be a less daring choice.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I find that dark grey is better for the evening than mid grey, but navy is better than both for the dark hours. Mid grey does indeed give you many more options for shoes. I wouldn't wear walnut with charcoal or navy.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheapskate said:


> I'm in need of replacing my one grey suit and wanted to get people's opinion about which shade offers the most 'utility'.


I'd say the medium grey will provide more "utility." I consider my medium grey suits to be more warm-weather suits, which here in Nashvegas means they are essentially 3-season suits. I store mine in November, pull them back out in April. Where you live, medium grey would be more of a 4-season suit, yes?

I consider my charcoal suits to be cool/cold-weather suits. I store them in late April, pull them back out in November.

Since you are getting a Navy suit, which is a year-rounder in my book, the medium grey would make the most sense for you as the go-to grey, I think. And yes, the medium grey and the walnut shoes will be a more harmonious combination than a charcoal and walnut combo.


----------



## Cheapskate (Dec 30, 2010)

You guys are awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, they both look fairly dark on my monitor but, it depends... 

If you need this for an interview series, get the darker -- more conventional. 

If you feel secure in you job, relax and get the lighter -- better for social. 

For life events, you always have the navy solid.


----------



## TheShaun (Jun 3, 2010)

I just bought that charcoal one in a 3 button. So new, I haven't even had the pants hemmed yet. It's great looking and the picture represents the colour quite well. It was my first purchase from Jeff, and I imagine it won't be my last!


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

Another vote for the medium gray. I think it is plenty dark enough to wear for business purposes. You have the navy in the unfortunate event of a funeral.


----------



## Cheapskate (Dec 30, 2010)

I've got several other suits, including a nice three piece black suit which my wife thinks makes me look like a driver, butler or waiter, so I'm set in the event of a funeral  Iv'e got my one really nice Canalli (bought on sale of course - my screename is Cheapskate afterall) in the event I ever need to go on an interview. I'm just in need of replacing my grey and navy suits which have finally worn out.

The medium grey it is! I'm also excited about the , I don't own a suit with slanted pockets or one with a ticket pocket, this has both. 

I'm considering having my tailor turn the cuff into a surgeon's cuff, which I've read is a nice way to give it that MTM/bespoke look. I'm sure this topic has probably generated healthy debate?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

^^^^ 

Your wife has exceptionally good taste.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I prefer darker grays myself. I think a really dark gray is more serious and imposing than a light gray. But YMMV of course.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I prefer darker grays myself. I think a really dark gray is more serious and imposing than a light gray. But YMMV of course.


Agreed. I have both light and dark, almost exactly like your pictures, and it always seems that the dark suit gets more attention, if that's a consideration.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

As a general rule, I prefer charcoal over medium grey suits, but given that you have a dark blue suit, I agree with the others who have said that a medium grey suit gives you a more balanced wardrobe.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Another factor is your complexion and skin tone. Are you fair skinned blond/red haired or dark complexion/dark hair? If the former, than the medium gray would have less contrast and probably be a better match. Do you typically wear white shirts or other colors, stripes, etc.? It's more about the overall look rather than just the color of the suit fabric.


----------



## Cheapskate (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a good question and one that got me pondering a bit. I'm fair skinned and shall we say, 'folicaly challenged', so I started shaving my head. I do like to mix patterns a bit, but usually have a solid shirt color with a stripe or patterned tie.

Also wondering about my choice, which is a solid color with very little pattern in the fabric. The navy suit I'm retiring has very small blue and brown stripes in it. They are hardly visible from far away, but give me something to match with. I've read through other posts on the subject and most agree that if you're going to own one navy suit, make it solid. But, it does seem a bit boring and is making me wonder if I should get the instead.

As always, opinions welcome.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah, stick with the solid. A solid navy suit is like a blank canvas, affording great flexibility in shirts and ties.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> Nah, stick with the solid. A solid navy suit is like a blank canvas, affording great flexibility in shirts and ties.


Agreed. That's why a navy suit is a good core item for a wardrobe.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

And why it's a surprisingly fun suit. Want to wear a multi-striped shirt with 4 different colors? Reach for that navy suit. Want to wear a tattersall with contrast collar and cuffs? Navy suit. Cream linen vest? Navy suit. Pearl grey vest? Navy suit. Black and white spectators? Navy suit.


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

Your navy suit (plain) is very nice. I don't like pinstripes at all, they aren't bold enough. 

When it comes to the shade of grey, the darker one maybe would be more versatile, but I prefer the lighter shades of grey, even lighter than the one you've showed.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

By the sounds of it, and as others have noted, the medium-grey suit would be more flattering on you, given your complexion and shaven head. If you are not too fussed about which suit, go for the medium-grey.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Get the lighter gray from Jeff and start scouring the sale boards of the forums for your 2nd hand charcoal Brioni or Caruso, it will eventually show up.


----------



## Cheapskate (Dec 30, 2010)

Just purchased the navy and medium grey suit. Within minutes of my purchase I received a tracking number for my shipment. Jeff at WOA is clearly still providing the high level of service others have raved about. Once I get them tailored, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

If you're a true sartorialist, you will recognize that now is the perfect time to begin obsessing over the acquisition of the perfect charcoal-gray suit. Congratulations.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Surgeon's Cuffs on a Daniele suit:

I've had two experiences with this. My first, I took a black herringbone Daniele (Baroni) to Centofanti's in Ardmore. Forget the story of three tries and they still couldn't tailor it properly. I requested working cuffs, they obliged. When you unbutton the cuff, there is a piece of stray material (a black chalk stripe to be exact). The cuffs stay buttoned, nobody knows but me.

My second, I took two Danieles to my new tailor in Cherry Hill, NJ. I asked for working cuffs, we spoke at length, and after pulling some other coats from stock, it was explained to me how there was not enough material to allow for properly working cuffs, and he'd have to add material to the jacket. He said he'd do it, but wouldn't recommend it. After the explanation, I agreed with him.

Personally, I'd save the $80-100 and buy a nice tie to go with the new suit.

Also: My vote is on charcoal. I LOVE the contrast between the walnut and charcoal.


----------

